# Mixing Brackish Water? What salt to use?



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

brackish = fresh water and sea water... i.e. use marine salt.

I wouldn't bother making full strength sea water only to dilute it. Just mix it to the strength you need. Just make sure any salt is fully dissolved before it goes into the tank.

For my 46 gallon I mix marine salt in a bucket with a couple of gallons of water, then pour it in gradually as the tank fills.


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

for your reading pleasure..

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_3/cav3i3/Salt_Impressions/Salt_Impressions.htm

Don't miss all the links at the bottom of the page that talk about what salt to use, and more importantly why.


----------



## Goanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info/links. So marine salt is the way to go. I got throw off by reading an article saying Archers do better with normal aquarium salt, not marine salt. 

Anyway, Seachem's cichlid lake salt is probably just marine salt anyway, with instructions on it for mixing to brackish requirements?


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

It depends on the salt mix as to how much it takes. I use a refractometer ($50 from drfosterandsmith.com) to get a SG (specific gravity) of 1.003 for my mollies. There are other cheaper methods to measure specific gravity, but no more accurate for the hobbyist. This takes roughly 1 tablespoon of Instant Ocean per gallon to get it there. But it does vary a little bit per bag.

I am not certain, but I think the mixture of cichlid salt will have more MGSO4 (Epsom salt) and less NaCl (table salt) in it than marine salt does. I am not sure what your stocking/plants are going to want to replicate natural conditions.

BTW, pure aquarium salt is just expensive table salt without the anti-caking agents and iodine. If you ever need it, much cheaper to just buy the natural salt at whole foods. The only reason to use it is treating Ich or other parasite.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

cichlid lake salt is way, way over priced. Just get a bag of marine salt. It'll last you forever.


----------



## Goanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool. Thanks again for the advice guys. I'll grab a bag of Instant Ocean at the LFS. I dont think I need Reef Crystal, since the calcium level shouldnt matter much for this appication.


----------

